# Lesbians gifs!...



## ExLe (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 29, 2011)

nice


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 29, 2011)

very!


----------



## oufinny (Nov 29, 2011)

ExLe said:


>



She looks on the verge of tears, so awesome!


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 5, 2011)

intense


----------



## SRX (Dec 5, 2011)

We got a new thread 


LOVE IT


----------



## bigmanjws (Dec 6, 2011)

I did not feel like one icon was enough to show my excitment for this thread!


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Chubby (Dec 6, 2011)

Stupid people intentionally like the fake things.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 6, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Stupid people intentionally like the fake things.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>


----------



## gmta99 (Dec 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> exactly


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

Bump for Awhites1...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate to ask a serious question in a fun thread, and this thread is fun, but does anyone else think it would be fun to be a lesbian chick? I know I do. You get to have hot lesbian sex with chicks, and when you get bored, you can play with your own titties. It is the only explanation I can come up with for why I like lez porn.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

I would be fun, but only if you could change back whenever you wanted...

I would miss my shlong and pounding some ass...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I would be fun, but only if you could change back whenever you wanted...
> 
> I would miss my shlong and pounding some ass...



That is what I mean, shapeshifting. It would be something different.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> That is what I mean, shapeshifting. It would be something different.


 










YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

I would fuck mystic in her mutant form, but I don't think she has a vagina or an asshole. She might give good head.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I would fuck mystic in her mutant form, but I don't think she has a vagina or an asshole. She might give good head.


 

What if Mystic was shapeshifted into some hot ass broad like Vida Guerra and you were banging her in the ass, and as a joke before you were about to bust one she shapeshifted into a dude... 

 Depending on how far I was I would just say fuck it and try and bust as fast as I could...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


> What if Mystic was shapeshifted into some hot ass broad like Vida Guerra and you were banging her in the ass, and as a joke before you were about to bust one she shapeshifted into a dude...
> 
> Depending on how far I was I would just say fuck it and bust as fast as I could...



That is a scary thought.

Similar to switching porn right as you bust so that you don't have to deal with the psychological aftermath of what you just jerked off to, only in the other direction.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> That is a scary thought.
> 
> Similar to switching porn right as you bust so that you don't have to deal with the psychological aftermath of what you just jerked off to, only in the other direction.


 




 Are we talking trannys here?...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Are we talking trannys here?...



Wow, good guess! I didn't just up and decide that tranny porn was awesome! I had to gradually ease into that.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Wow, good guess! I didn't just up and decide that tranny porn was awesome! I had to gradually ease into that.


 






Didn't we all...

If you just enjoyed it right off the back that makes you gay...


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2012)

this thread started off amazing. then killjew turned it weird n gay.

Im confused!!!!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)

MyK said:


> this thread started off amazing. then killjew turned it weird n gay.
> 
> Im confused!!!!


 

Lets get back on track...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 26, 2012)




----------

